# metzgers



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

saw a couple walk out a mile or so.....three air boats, waiting for report on ice conditions. some tracks where sleds went off rialto, but didnt see anyone. i believe they were a day or two old.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

any reports on this area? ive heard two different reports from iceboats. one that said they broke through a couple of times out there (not sure how far out), and another that they never broke through, and were on at least 10" of ice. i think they are the only ones that know the real deal. maybe they dont want company out there where they are catching? would be nice to get good report from them, or maybe someone who has been out with them.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

hoppy63 said:


> any reports on this area? ive heard two different reports from iceboats. one that said they broke through a couple of times out there (not sure how far out), and another that they never broke through, and were on at least 10" of ice. i think they are the only ones that know the real deal. maybe they dont want company out there where they are catching? would be nice to get good report from them, or maybe someone who has been out with them.


 I do believe they are on fish also. Why would they keep going out there? The ice prob is iffy at best though because of all the movement with the ne wind from the storm. Someone is going to have to make a trail before i venture out there. This dam white crap isn't helping one bit either.


----------



## dodge it (Feb 6, 2011)

I was the one out a mile me and my dad fish for 2 hours caught no fish.. ice was iffy 4 to 5 inches a couple slushy spots.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

hey dodge, where was the ice that thin? im hearing from some that have been out that it is 10-12", except where the ice blew out and back in and that the boats broke through a couple of times in the slushy spots. would think it would firm up with this next cold snap. have any bites, or mark any fish?


----------



## dodge it (Feb 6, 2011)

Ice was 4 to 5 inches where we were fishing about a mile out. Slushy spots were about 3/4 of a mile out. We were in 17 feet of water could see bottom. No hits markd no fish. If you go out be careful.


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

Got a call from a buddy that fished out of metzgers and got a 4 man limit. They said they never broke through but did a couple times on the way in 3/4 mile from shore. They didnt realy say much about slush but air boats would find much problem with that. Im going to give it a few days then try it. They did say saw two snowmobiels out today. They will be fishing the next few days and keeping me posted.


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Theres only one way to find out boys!! head out and give it a shot  were headed there this friday


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

Ey3FrenZy said:


> Theres only one way to find out boys!! head out and give it a shot  were headed there this friday


I'm getting the jump on you.....Going today!


----------



## Another Fisherman (Feb 3, 2011)

gaterman said:


> Got a call from a buddy that fished out of metzgers and got a 4 man limit. They said they never broke through but did a couple times on the way in 3/4 mile from shore. They didnt realy say much about slush but air boats would find much problem with that. Im going to give it a few days then try it. They did say saw two snowmobiels out today. They will be fishing the next few days and keeping me posted.


Did he say how far the sleds were out?


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

sleds were out as fare as my buddy with his air boat, they rode up and talked to them. Just a reminder guys it is crane creek use cation. be safe and good luck go gettem boys.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

i saw tracks from sleds off rialto, but they were a day or two old. not sure who, or how far they were.


----------



## gaterman (Dec 29, 2010)

buddys said fishing was a little slow today but still cought fish, no limits but close. Ice was good never broke through today snow has frozzen solid. I plane on fishing thurs,maybe friday, and for sure sat. Also saw the satellite photos for today, and the lake has locked back up, hope it keeps things from moving around. Be safe and good luck.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck and make sure you bring a shovel,tow strap and a bunch of buddies. Hope im wrong but from what i heard its as bad as catawba .


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys are tuff one day i will get up there


----------



## D Man (Apr 3, 2006)

W/SW winds 15 - 25 for the next few days..... be careful. Crack will open somewhere.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

fishindude644 said:


> Good luck and make sure you bring a shovel,tow strap and a bunch of buddies. Hope im wrong but from what i heard its as bad as catawba .


Nothing at all like Catawba.I was there yesterday and couldn't get anywhwere near where we wanted to fish.Went off Locust point this morning and there is nowhere near the amount of slush.Most places the ice was 10"-12" although we did find some spots that were only4"-5".We came in when the wind picked up out of the S.W.I don't trust a stiff offshore wind at this end when I'm on a quad.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

hopefully we will get another good pic. in the next day or two, to see if it opens. last one looked pretty good from pt pelee to catawba, all the way west. what ever happened to "light and variable" winds??????????


----------



## EYE HUNTER (Feb 9, 2011)

Rutnut were there many fisherman out there ? Any luck ?


----------



## jamess2008 (Feb 5, 2011)

Think I might battle the cold tomorrow out there. How are the guys getting out of metzgers. Last year they were giving tickets for going over the ****. And said nothing off side of breakwall. We did it but didn't get caught. I would like to go of there and head towards realto beach. Ant ideas.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nobody went out where we did but we hooked up with a couple of friends who came off crane creek.In the short time I fished I caught 2 and missed 3.I talked to the guys that were still fishing and they had 4,one was over 10 lbs.That was at 1p.m.Don't know how they ended up.We were fishing 23 f.o.w.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

did you go off rialto? i want to get out fri., but continuous strong southwest winds makes me leary, even though coastwatch looks great. can quads get around ok?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'd like to go off crane this weekend but like said that sw wind scares me esp 18mph sunday. I will be curious to see the sat pic before the weekend


----------



## jamess2008 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jonny I will let you know whats up. We are going to go tomorrow. I think off crane creek as of now.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/product.php?site=NWS&issuedby=LE&product=GLF&format=txt&version=1&glossary=0

Watch your back Bring your spud bar. If it moves your going to have to go east/northeast to get off.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, james shoot me a pm on here or rubf with your number and I will stop out at CC tonight.


----------



## hoppy63 (Feb 5, 2011)

how was bite off crane, metzgers today? ice conditions? will try this weekend. good luck, be safe!


----------



## hogheadjeremy (May 28, 2010)

So how did it look Jonny? Did Hopen to get up there tommorro and maybe see ya there.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I saw guys of cat. I was too late for crane. Had to get oil for my sled. I will be out there tomoro. Smokin em!


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 12, 2011)

northsouthohiofisherman said:


> i saw guys of cat. I was too late for crane. Had to get oil for my sled. I will be out there tomoro. Smokin em! :d


.overnight...southwest winds 15 to 25 knots. A chance of snow. The
lake is mostly ice covered.
.saturday...west winds 15 to 25 knots. A chance of snow in the
morning.
.saturday night...southwest winds 10 to 20 knots. A chance of
snow in the evening...then snow likely overnight.
.sunday...southwest winds 15 to 25 knots diminishing to 10 to
20 knots. A chance of freezing drizzle or light snow in the
morning.
.sunday night...southwest winds 15 to 25 knots. A chance of rain
and snow overnight.
.monday...west winds to 30 knots diminishing to 5 to 15 knots in
the afternoon. A chance of snow showers.
.tuesday...southwest winds 10 knots or less becoming south.
.wednesday...southwest winds 5 to 15 knots.

Waves omitted due to the lake being mostly ice covered


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

It doesn't look good. That crack closes up somewhere. I just pray I'm not faced with that situation!


----------

